# How much difference will 1 degree flat make?



## peaty (Nov 8, 2011)

I started playing golf just over a year ago.

I bought a set of Mizuno MX 100 irons from direct golf over the internet, was a great deal and to be fair am very happy with them.

At the time I got them 'custom fitted' lol, by giving them my measurements over the telephone, these were:

Height
Glove size
Swing speed (how far you hit a 7 iron)
Hand to floor measurement

They recomended that I have them set at 1 degree flat, so I paid the extra, and like I said I have been happy with them, although its probably the least technical custom fit you can get!!

I am looking to get a gap wedge (have 10 degrees seperating my pw and sw!), will it really make a difference if I just get a standard lie one, which means I can get a good deal from an online retailer?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 8, 2011)

Next to no difference at all.


----------



## peaty (Nov 8, 2011)

thats what I thought, thanks.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 8, 2011)

They charged you for the adjustment?


----------



## thecraw (Nov 8, 2011)

It'll make a huge difference, my clubs are 1.5 degrees flatter than they should be and I certainly notice it A LOT.


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 8, 2011)

As Murph said, it will make next to no difference. A bit of a crude custom fit if you ask me. Always best to hit some of a lie board.

You (or others) may not be aware why they ask these questions, so here goes:

Height                                                   A guide for shaft length
Glove size                                              A guide for grip thickness
Swing speed (how far you hit a 7 iron)     A guide for the shaft flex
Hand to floor measurement                     Coupled with height, a guide for the lie

You can always get the wedge altered in future for vey little cost if you wish.


----------



## peaty (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, thanks.

Have just ordered a JPX gap wedge online in standard lie, flex etc, so will see how it goes, should fit in well with my mx 100's.

Hawkeye - ye they charged me, was Â£24 for the whole set though, 4-sw, didn't think it was too bad at the time, in hindsight, should have got them to do it for free. To be fair though, was a cracking price and got a free mizuno bag aswell, so can't complain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2011)

My advice would be to have a word with your club pro, hit some shots of an impact board and see if you needed the adjustment at all. I really can't see how they can make a recommendation and have the nerve to charge based on a few random details and without you hitting a shot. I know it was an internet company and so the facility to hit balls isn't there but to charge Â£25 and for you to have no feedback as to whether they've doen the right thing is ludicrous


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 8, 2011)

thecraw said:



			It'll make a huge difference, my clubs are 1.5 degrees flatter than they should be and I certainly notice it A LOT.
		
Click to expand...

is that after your have thrown them down the course or before.


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 8, 2011)

thecraw said:



			It'll make a huge difference, my clubs are 1.5 degrees flatter than they should be and I certainly notice it A LOT.
		
Click to expand...

Agree....massive difference, it's so important. I gave my mate a loan of my spare 49 degree Vokey wedge, he couldnt play it as it was too flat for him. I'm also 1.5.....2 degrees flat. On monday I tried one of the new Taylormade TP irons, it was standard lie, so the toe was sticking up. All I done was hook it as soon as the club hit the ground it turned over.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 8, 2011)

As a rule, the taller you are the more upright the lie should be. I am 6 foot tall and my clubs are 1* upright. If I just hold a standard club at the address position I can tell the difference easily.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 8, 2011)

My irons are 1 degree flat. When I got fitted for the MP58's a couple of years ago that was the spec and it worked, Tried the RazrX Tour on a lie board and again it showed I needed 1 degree flat. 
To be fair it probably wont make a huge difference but it can and that 's the reason I think it's one aspect of the club that needs to be right for you.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm saying it makes no almost difference whatsoever....not unless you are seriously good and have one heck of a repeating swing. OR clearly tall or short.

I have 3 sets of irons, only 1 custom fit. The Mizuno's are a degree up, the Callaways are off the shelf, my old 845s...well, put it this way, they don't even match as they've been bashed about for nearly 20 years. Still good enough to get round under 75, albeit last century.

A Mizuno 6 iron (as standard) is 61.5 A Titleist is 63.0

Mizunos are "normaly" flatter than most, hence why so many people get a bit upright on them. It wouldn't surprise me to hear of people being sent Mizunos off the shelf described as "1 degree flat"....that's sort of how they come?!


----------



## Snelly (Nov 8, 2011)

About as much difference as 1 degree upright would. Sweet FA.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolute rip off if they charged for that!

I dont see anyway that they can get the lie angle for you by the measurements they took as you really do have to use the perspex board that others have referred to. You can be 5ft tall or 7ft tall and not correctly guess someones lie angle. Mine with Titleist AP2's is 2* flat but with Mizuno's was measured at 2*up but the I leant that they have a difference of 2* between them anyway!


Buy a good quality gap wedge and if the lie is wrong then your pro can alter it if necessary


Chris


----------



## peaty (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, wedge is on order now, in standard lie.

I will try it and see how it goes, like has been mentioned I can always get it altered if needs be.

Will be interesting to see if there is any difference because the length and shaft are exactly the same as my sand wedge, so should be a like for like comparison.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Nov 9, 2011)

Arm length comes in to the equation as well. To take it to extremes, consider a 7 foot tall man with arms down to his knees. He would need flatter lies not more upright.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 9, 2011)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			Arm length comes in to the equation as well. To take it to extremes, consider a 7 foot tall man with arms down to his knees. He would need flatter lies not more upright.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise Mr Tickle was a golfer


----------



## Monty_Brown (Nov 9, 2011)

So we've narrowed the answer down to "anything between nothing and alot" 

I'm going with "a bit"

Bet the OP is glad he asked


----------



## Mattyboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Monty_Brown said:



			So we've narrowed the answer down to "anything between nothing and alot" 

I'm going with "a bit"

Bet the OP is glad he asked  

Click to expand...

LOL!

But we are talking about someone who has played for a year here. If you mixed my clubs up with indenticle spec irons I could point out my irons for sure. In other words I would notice my clubs from an indenticle spec, yet alone one with a different lie.

But for the OP I firmly believe it will make no difference at all.


----------



## peaty (Nov 9, 2011)

Mattyboy said:



			LOL!

But we are talking about someone who has played for a year here. If you mixed my clubs up with indenticle spec irons I could point out my irons for sure. In other words I would notice my clubs from an indenticle spec, yet alone one with a different lie.

But for the OP I firmly believe it will make no difference at all.
		
Click to expand...

What are you trying to say !!








Seriously though, I totally get your point and I am still learning, in fact recently I have changed how far away I hold the club, which means my arms hang down at a different length, so I guess even small changes like this affect the lie angle.


----------

